# Karpfen grillen



## Mr. Pink (19. Juli 2006)

hi wollte am freitag karpfen grillen, könnt ihr mir tipps geben, wie ich ihn zubereiten kann? vorher häuten oder nicht? wie würzen?

danke im voraus


----------



## Carp4Fun (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

Hmm, sofern du den Fisch im Ganzen auf dem Grill zubereiten möchtest, könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme mit der Garzeit geben wird. Wär wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, den Fisch zuvor längsseitig zu teilen (wird auch gern beim Räuchern gemacht) und die Hälften dann in einzelne Stücke zu portionieren. Voriges Häuten halte ich eigentlich nicht für notwenig, aber vielleicht hilft`s ja gegen eventuellen Modergeschmack?!|kopfkrat


----------



## fette beute (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

wie groß isser denn


----------



## Mr. Pink (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

hab ihn in filets geschnitten, wie ist es mit dem würzen? oder soll ich ihn marinieren? was für ne marinade?


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

Karpfen ohne Modergeschmack #h

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen


----------



## Raisingwulf (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

Karpfen grillen - ich glaub es nicht.
Die macht man blau oder räuchert Sie wenn überhaupt, ansonsten gibts ein tolles Rezept mit Sahne, Tomaten, Sellerie das Ganze im Römer schmorren lassen nach zwei Stunden aus dem Ofen auf ein Silbertablett dann die Treppe runter zur Tonne Deckel auf und rein damit. Den Modergeschmack bekommst Du nur nach 5 Tagen Hälterung im Trinkwasser weg und der Fisch ist viel zu wertvoll um Ihn zu grillen - frag mal die Karpfenanglerfraktion.
Also ich eß ja wirklich gerne Fisch - aber Karpfen ne muß nich sein - außer Du willst deine ganzen Grillpartygäste zum letzten mal eingeladen haben.

Gruß Raisingwulf


----------



## hamburger Jung (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

Karpfen zu filetieren ist schon mal sehr gut! Zum Grillen lasse ich immer die Haut am Filet, so bleibt das Filet auf jeden Fall ganz. Mir persönlich reicht es, wenn die Filets ordentlich gesalzen werden. Dazu noch ein bischen Olivenöl (oder Butter) und Pfeffer aus der Mühle. Nach dem Grillen ein bisschen Zitrone drauftröpfeln und schmecken lassen.


----------



## Timmy (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

Karpfen gegrillt ist ein Hochgenuß!!!!!!

Wir nehmen den ganzen Fisch, und umgeben ihn mit "Fischgrillern" http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/medium/fischgriller-003.jpg .

Da der Karpfen logischerweise nicht in einen paßt, muß man etliche nehmen und diese mit Draht verbinden. Dann kommt eine Schicht Alufolie darüber und ab auf den Grill. Nach ca. 10-15 Minuten (so weit wie möglich weg von der Glut!) kommt die Folie weg. Anschließend kommt der Karpfen folienlos auf den Grillrost bis er schön appetitlich gebräunt ist.

Vorteil an der Methode: Der Fisch kann nicht zerfallen, die Haut wird wunderbar knusprig und wir hatten NIEMALS Modergeschmack bei einem auf diese Art zubereiteten Karpfen, was auch den Gewürzen und Kräutern liegen mag.

Viel Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer, wenig Chilli, Paprika und etwas Curry (nur innen!). Der ganze Karpfen wird vorher mit einer aufgeschnittenen Knoblauzehe eingerieben.

Ins Innere des Fisches kommen desweiteren reichlich Butterflocken, Zitronenscheiben, Liebstöckel, Salbei und Zitronenmelisse. Andere Kräuter kommen je nach Verfügbarkeit auch mit rein.

Natürlich kann man einen Karpfen auch weniger aufwendig zubereiten. Aber wenn ich schon mal einen mitnehme, dann wird er entweder so zubereitet oder geräuchert.


----------



## raubangler (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

Je blöder der Fisch, desto länger die Gewürzlisten in den Rezepten.
Und wenn es immer noch nicht schmeckt, kann man es auch noch scharf machen.
So kriegt man auch einen Karpfen runter....

Alternative Zubereitung:
Mit der Machete kleinhacken.
Meine Hühner mochten das - auch ungegrillt.


----------



## Timmy (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*

*edit*

Warum soll ich mich über so nen Schmarrn ärgern?!

*zurücklehn*


----------



## raubangler (21. Juli 2006)

*Benutzername*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> *edit*
> 
> Warum soll ich mich über so nen Schmarrn ärgern?!
> 
> *zurücklehn*



Du sollst Dich ja auch gar nicht ärgern!!
Und falls doch - Sorry.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Karpfen logischerweise nicht in einen paßt, muß man etliche nehmen und diese mit Draht verbinden.


Hallo Timmy,

es gibt davon auch spezielle, wo ein ganzer Portionskarpfen am Stück rein passt! #h


----------



## Carp4Fun (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Karpfen logischerweise nicht in einen paßt, muß man etliche nehmen und diese mit Draht verbinden.


Klevere Idee!#6 Werd ich mir für`s nächste Mal merken. Hatte neulich nämlich schon arge Probleme, eine etwas größere Portionsforelle in einem solchen Teil unterzubringen...


----------



## Timmy (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Timmy,
> 
> es gibt davon auch spezielle, wo ein ganzer Portionskarpfen am Stück rein passt! #h




Echt? Haste nen Link?


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? Haste nen Link?


Leider nicht aber ich habe davon schon welche live bei uns im Laden und auch in Regensburg gesehen.


----------



## Acipenser (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Karpfen grillen*



			
				Raisingwulf schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfen grillen - ich glaub es nicht.
> Die macht man blau



Genau: 2 Tage fasten, dann 2 Bier drauf und dann schmeckt auch der Karpfen.

Der Karpfen ist super an der Angel, allerdings gestehe ich, dass ich ihm kulinarisch nichts abgewinnen kann. Den kann man solange grillen wie man will, das Fleisch bleibt halt schwabbelig und wird nicht fest.

An die Kaprfenliebhaberfraktion: sorry, wenn ich kontroverser Meinung bin, möchte Euch den Spass nicht verderben, allerdings gesteht auch anderen deren Aversionen zu. Ist ja ganz gut, wenn einem das Fischle beim Abködern per Zufall wieder ins Wasser zurück hüpft...

Wenn ich ihn schon zubereiten müsste, würde ich leicht salzen, etwas schwarzen Pfeffer drauf und Kräuter der Saison nehmen (vielleicht einfach damit ein Öl anrühren und beim Grillen regelmäßig damit bepinseln)

Mahlzeit


----------

